# Buying Mobile Phone off eBay



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Noticed some sim free phones on eBay. Over £100 cheaper than say on Amazon.

However, they are listed as 1005 Brand New, Factory Unlocked and Sealed with English Firmware, but it says this...

"Although the manufacturer warranty period has expired, we offer a 100% hassle-free 2 year seller warranty for all our units. The warranty covers any form of defect or workmanship error. Unlike most other resellers, we do not repair returned items (if any). We choose to exchange it with a brand new unit instead for your peace of mind."

Are they not new?

I can't quite get my head around how the manufacturers warranty will have expired?

Cheers


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

If something sounds too good to be true, then I am immediately suspicious.

I would always prefer to spend a few pounds more and buy from a reputable company that offers great after service.

The seller might offer 2 years warranty, but what is it backed up by? Who is to say whether the seller might be around in 2 years time?

A "warranty" on an ebay advert is not worth as much as warranty from an established company or a manufacturer.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> If something sounds too good to be true, then I am immediately suspicious.
> 
> I would always prefer to spend a few pounds more and buy from a reputable company that offers great after service.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to buy it at all but it seems so bizarre.

I was wondering if there is even indeed a scenario where these could be genuine and new but no mfrs warranty due to not being a licenses distributor or something.

Just interested to find out why. Of course this could and probably is a con and they are just refurbs being sold as new lololol.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

they can say whatever they want, and will, get the £ and,, doesnt take much to just not answer emails / phone when there is a problem 

i prefer a good deal as much as anyone else, just not at the expense of customer service.


a "new" phone is that new,, with manuf warranty. manuf's Usually give XX months warranty from date of Sale to the end customer , not X months from when it leaves them.. something just doesnt sit right there


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Got a link? 


There is phones imported from cheap foreign countries and the warranty isn't valid here.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Got a link?
> 
> There is phones imported from cheap foreign countries and the warranty isn't valid here.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Fact...lue-Grey-Rose-64GB-Android-Phone/293042741597

Looking at the feedback speaks volumes.

I thought eBay were cracking down on this sort of stuff and making it easier for buyers to get refunds etc?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I know so many colleagues that list horror and after horror story from both buyer and seller on eBay. IMO unless you are buying from an absolutely certified seller just don’t take the risk.

I had issue even with Argos with an apple product, until I threatened legal action with suitable formal emails sent to them quoting sales of good acts, remote selling etc they then yielded. 

If it’s worth the risk, and hassle go for it, if not just don’t..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Seller location is Malaysia. I guess it's all good if your phone works as it should. If it goes wrong you're not going to be well looked after.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kerr said:


> Got a link?
> 
> There is phones imported from cheap foreign countries and the warranty isn't valid here.


This,

most manufactures have warranty per regions, but the bigger ones also change the spec they look the same but mainly versions for developing regions will have cheaper lower spec components,

I'd avoid warranty is worthless, when buying on ebay ask for the model/serial number you can check the region it was intended for then, be wary of refurbs too if a screen has been change it's unlikely it will be original,


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I bought a Samsung phone for my wife from the bay of thieves....couldn’t delete some apps that were never intended for this country and after one year the microphone packed up.
Never again.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

MrPassat said:


> I bought a Samsung phone for my wife from the bay of thieves....couldn't delete some apps that were never intended for this country and after one year the microphone packed up.
> Never again.


'What's all this Malaysian dwarf clown porn doing on my phone?'


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Bought an LG V20 from eBay a year ago. Vendor and item came from Honk Kong. Wouldn't buy anywhere else next time. So much cheaper.

I guess the risk is with warranty issues. Although the vendor stated a 12 month warranty I took it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I just clicked your link and noticed its a G7. Those are nice and a real bargain. I have my eyes on a V40. Might change next year and it will certainly be from eBay.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Look for sellers who sell Chinese/asia handsets who are based in the UK which the linked one is. I have bought many from UK sellers who actually look after you if there is an issues as with buying from DHGate, Aliexpress etc the warranty is not worth anything as it will cost you to send it back (thats if they accept it back) plus then then wait for god knows how long for them having to "fix" it 

Also bizarrely thats the same seller I got my SOFT99 FUSSO Coat from LMAO! :lol: EDIT: that was t-gadget, looks like


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not sure I would buy one off Ebay, although I did buy my p20 pro off wowcamera, was around 150 quid cheaper than in the shops, it is the international version but never had any issues with it 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thought I would put up my discussion with the seller:

Hi there, 

Thank you for contacting us. 

In industry, these are known as telco units. Basically, these phones are sold to us from subscribers that got them at a subsidized price when they enroll on a data plan. The warranty is activated once these phones are picked up from the network provider's office. Hence they are new as in never used before but the warranty has already expired. The box has also been re-sealed. We provide a 2-year seller warranty. 

Thank you and have a nice day. 

Regards, 
*****

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi *****,

Thanks for answering that for me, I still can't really understand it, would you be able to elaborate on that for me?

One of the reasons I want a G7 is that it is waterproof, if these are unused handsets, will it definitely still retain its IP Rating? Also if these have been in stock for so long, will the battery be OK?

I don't want to buy a refurbished phone.

Kindest Regards

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A different person replied...


Hi, 


Thank you for contacting our Customer Support . 

These LG phones were originally meant to be sold by Telco's bundled together with plans . 

However they have remained unsold and consequently causing the LG warranty to expire . 

We reckon that these phones should not have issue as they are new thus we are confident of providing the 24 month warranty. 

Do note that the specifications of the unit are the same , the battery however may be slightly affected due to being in store for long periods. 

Have a great day ahead. 


Warmest Regards, 
******




So 2 different answers, one suggesting they are pre-registered but not used and they have resealed them. The other stating they are just new old stock and past a time limit on when they can be warranted? :lol:


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Starbuck88 said:


> Thought I would put up my discussion with the seller:
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> ...












by that fleabay conartist , er i mean seller


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

find the nearest hill and run for it!


----------

